# Shortpay...??!!?



## Anonymous (17 August 2005)

halli hallo,

ich habe ebenfalls seit ungefähr seit drei tagen die SMS mit wortlaut: "Ihr Kontostand für die Nutzung des mobilen Services Shortpay71 beträgt €€,€€ Euro. Inos unter http:/....... " von der nummer 80777 bekommen. Frage: 
1) was für ein Service/Einrichtung ist shortpay (hab das forum gelesen bin aber leicht dumm geblieben :-? .....)
2) was oder wo muss ich was machen um mich bei shortpay bekannt zu machen geschweige denn mich bei ihnen zu regestrieren?
3) um von meinem HandyKonto abbuchen zu können, müssen die mir doch einen Nachweis für erbrachte Leistungen erbringen oder etwa nicht? von daher denke ich, ich brauch mir deswegen keine sorgen machen und behandle diese nachrichten als "normale" SpamSMS.....

 :evil: wenn die Abbuchungen tätigen, denke ich dies muss man sich ja nicht gefallen lassen, und kann dagegen vorgehen... :argue: 
ehm ihr scheint hier eine sehr kompetente Gemeinde zu sein, ich danke schon mal für answers und verspreche öfter rein zu schauen.... Berlin grüsst! :lol: bis später der Peti


----------

